# The good, the stubborn and the annoying



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's break the ice by starting with today. Breitlingh is momentarily away. She is at my trainers, where I can get a lesson with her every day.

I arrived at the stables and called Four and he, as usual, stopped grazing, neighed and ran like mad towards me. He is in a field with Billy, a QH, his best bud. They just love each other. Never fight over food.... amazing.....

I recently fenced a bit of their field off, so the grass would grow on that bit and they can have a good munch on it next week. The grass has grown quite a bit and I keep checking it... so there I am standing on the otherside of the fence.... and Four is watching my every move... If he was human, we would totally be like this









I felt so sorry for him watching me walk in the long grass, so being the softie I am, I grabbed a bit for him and gave it to him.... within two seconds, here came Billy. And what did Billy do? Eat the grass out of Four mouth. And Four just lets him....









The evidence....









So my stallion has to start and man up. He is the stallion around here and shouldn't let a little white guy boss him around....


----------



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

Today I visited my mar Breitlingh at my trainers stable. Since she has had her craniosacral treatment, she is a completely different horse! She used to be very stressy, mare-ish and moody. Now she is so loving and sweet! She is also moving much better and relaxes quicker. Wednesday I'll be riding her for the first time after her treatment.... Very much looking forward to it!

Her problems were a tense jaw (explaines why she crossed her jaws when riding), swelling around the atlas, so the brain signals going past there, were sort of blocked and she couldn't tilt her pelvis, so collecting was very difficult for her.

Will post a pic and a vid of her later on.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are the pics and a short vid of Breitlingh!


----------



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD4Cqr8Yq_Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

And my trainer just called me, Breitlingh is showing signs of colic. Thinking of the worst, as had to put my beloved mare Ruby to sleep because of colic.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

Lunged Four today, he went really well. Now really starting to thrust from behind! And leaving for CHIO Aachen in two weeks. I one of Koos de .Ronde's grooms (Koos is a successful four-in-hand driver for thevNetherlands). 6 days of dressage, jumping, driving, eventing and beautiful weather! Perrrrrfect!


----------



## evensteven (Mar 16, 2013)

Your horses are gorgeous! Is Norman a Haflinger by any chance? He looks very Haflinger-ish to me. Or Fjord. Either one.
Subscribing.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! Norman is a Fjord. He is wjat they call a Rodblakke (redbrown stripe through his mane, back and tail). I'll take a pic for you today. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

